# Liquid Weld examples



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

I have seen mention of folks using liquid weld for some of their repairs. I haven't used it before but was wondering what others have used it for in the past for their repair process. Is it used for rolling stock shell repair prior to a repaint, permanently affixing a part that you know you won't take apart again, others? Just curious


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you're talking about Liquid Tape, it really doesn't have significant strength, it's for insulating connections and similar uses. If you're talking about something else, you'll have to be more specific.










I use JB-Weld and JB-Quik for many repairs, and I also use Loctite CA Adhesives.

































And finally for maximum strength, I like Loctite 380 Blackmax.


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

I was referring to JB Weld


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

JB Weld is a great product, and can fix a multitude of SINS, with broken or missing parts. As GRJ has shown, and made mention of the JB Quik, along with the original version, they both work great. If you inpatient, then you would want to use the Quik, as it dries in about 15 mins. to a half hour, and is sandable, to finish forming. I have used on numerous bodies, including replacing broken marker lights on small switcher. Either version will do the job, but the original long curing version will need at least 24 hours to set up, where you can work with sanding, filing, shaping to the finished product. It takes paint and primer to a smooth finish, where you can't tell where the repair was done. Great product.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I use JB Weld for 99% of my repairs.. It's a slow cure,24 hours, but you can sand it, paint it, and even tap it.. I was looking at a John Deer LA tractor a few years ago, and the block was actually repaired by using JB Weld....For quicker and basically good repairs on plastic, styrene, etc, I've used "Model Master Liquid Cement for Plastic Models", or "Plastruct Plastic Weld".


----------

